# My HERO!



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

When I grow up I wanna be just like her.

Pothead Grandma stickin it to the system!

ROFL @ "I had it this morning in my scrambled eggs and I'll have it again for lunch. I'm not giving it up"

Best line this year.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Im glad you wanna use drugs and screw yourself up, you must be proud.


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

damn man that ladies the sh*t 47 bags of skunk..i need her number quickly!! "please grandma jsut hook up and ounce" hahah


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

DC_Cichlid said:


> Im glad you wanna use drugs and screw yourself up, you must be proud.
> [snapback]975434[/snapback]​


Dude wtf is your problem? Get off my dick and chill.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

FLsunshine said:


> damn man that ladies the sh*t 47 bags of skunk..i need her number quickly!! "please grandma jsut hook up and ounce" hahah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

drugs is always a bad thing.....


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

For some people, some people it stops the pain of cancer. so all depends how u look at it.

Some people use it for a fun time. i messed up once where at my job, a coworker bout some maryjan , i smoked my ass off haha, then the guy calls and said don't smoke to much i gave u the good stuff, aka hydro. I was thinking f*ck! . All of a sudden the robot effect kicked in(people who have smoked weed before no what im talking about). Then it fully kicked in. it was not that great of a trip. I will explain to u what it was like, just walk around close your eyes then dont open them for around 8 seconds. It was crazy, tip don't do drugs at work haha. Other sh*t happened but wont get into detail. I love hearing other peoples trips haha.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

hrdbyte said:


> drugs is always a bad thing.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


marijuana is not bad. Only people who abuse it, thats where the problem is. People who use it to escape the stresses of life, looking for answers. They are the ones who f*ck it up for everybody else. "oh man, my life sucks, i need harder drugs"


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

sKuz said:


> hrdbyte said:
> 
> 
> > drugs is always a bad thing.....
> ...


You must have no idea then. Mariguana is just as bad as harder drugs. They all do damage to your brain, and body. Smoking 3 joints a day is like smoking 20-30 Cigarettes.

The only reason im saying not to use them, is because one of my good buddys got tricked into trying more drugs(cocain) and now is a big time user. His life is fuckt now,.. he never did smoke weed,.. but one day tried it,.. and now is using coke. Alot of my good buddys have used drugs. Another one of my friends is in a hospital, because hes just wacked out. He only smoked pot, someone laced it with coke(his dealer) and this is how he lives his life now. Thank god i never have tried it.

Its your life, do as you wish.


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

DC_Cichlid said:


> sKuz said:
> 
> 
> > hrdbyte said:
> ...


Ive had more than a few friends start out on pot and move to harder drugs. Of those friends, the one with the best job is the guy who mixes paint for a living. Being around these people, I gave in and tried pot (back before they became real losers) and have since decided pot isnt something I want to be part of my life. I have nothing against those who do it, its just not for me.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I think this thread is gonna get outta hand very quickly


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

DC_Cichlid said:


> sKuz said:
> 
> 
> > hrdbyte said:
> ...


This is why marijuana is called a gateway drug. I personally think it takes an extremely weak willed individual to move from pot to harder drugs.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> DC_Cichlid said:
> 
> 
> > Im glad you wanna use drugs and screw yourself up, you must be proud.
> ...


hes right though, if you want cancer, go for itttt


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

DC_Cichlid said:


> You must have no idea then. Mariguana is just as bad as harder drugs. They all do damage to your brain[snapback]976099[/snapback]​


Thanks for coming out but no. Not "maybe" or "not entirely true" or even "kind of" but "no".



Xenon said:


> This is why marijuana is called a gateway drug. I personally think it takes an extremely weak willed individual to move from pot to harder drugs.
> [snapback]976366[/snapback]​


Marijuana is called a gateway drug because of an abstraction of facts and rationalizing that isn't entirely logical. The basic argument being that "almost all of the people who do hard drugs have done marijuana first" but it's a bullshit argument because almost all of the people who do marijuana don't do hard drugs. You might say "yeah but still, look at the first point that all the hard drug users had done marijuana" but that doesn't illustrate a cause and effect relationship. I would bet every last one of the people who have done hard drugs have also watched television. I would bet everyone one of them have also drank either coke or pepsi. Are you going to concede then that coke or pepsi and television are also gateway drugs that will cause people to start doing cocaine and heroin?

Before you go "yeah well those aren't drugs and marijuana is" that's also incorrect. While it can be considered a stretch of logic to call television a drug (though I would say it is despite not falling into the classic definition of a drug) coke and pepsi both contain caffeine, an acknowledged habit forming drug. So that argument is out as well.

It's a gateway drug because the government wants to rationalize the criminalization and persecution of it, and for people looking for any excuse to hate it other than "I'm a conservative and it's just plain bad" it's an inviting theory.

I smoke pot fairly frequently and I do quite well for myself between owning my own car, graduating college in a few months and having held down a white colar office job for something in the range of 2 and a half years now. It's not quite mixing paint, but it's a living.


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Yep I agree with elTwitcho!

If weed is a gateway drug why isn't alcohol? Most people drink before they smoke. The government is scared to legalize it, so they need to put the "gateway" label on it.

"Smoking 3 joints a day is like smoking 20-30 Cigarettes."

There are many people that smoke 20-30 cigarettes a day, so why arent cigarettes illegal?

Any drug is not really good for you, it'a all about moderation, and like someone stated above, you use for fun, not to escape

Percription drugs, IMO, are a much bigger problem then weed ever will be.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Weed Is awesome!
I cant smoke right now cause im in the process of looking for a ''JOB''
But ass soon as I get a Job, Back to the joints I go.
I like to smoke a joint, drink some beers, and watch friday.








Started smoking Weed when i was 10. Started smoking EVERYDAy back in middle school.
Im perfectly fine, except for the fact im jobless at the moment :laugh:


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I never have and never will do anything besides weed.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

The main active chemical in marijuana is THC (delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol). The membranes of certain nerve cells in the brain contain protein receptors that bind to THC. Once securely in place, THC kicks off a series of cellular reactions that ultimately lead to the high that users experience when they smoke marijuana.

Scientists have learned a great deal about how THC acts in the brain to produce its many effects. When someone smokes marijuana, THC rapidly passes from the lungs into the bloodstream, which carries the chemical to organs throughout the body, including the brain.

In the brain, THC connects to specific sites called cannabinoid receptors on nerve cells and influences the activity of those cells. Some brain areas have many cannabinoid receptors; others have few or none. Many cannabinoid receptors are found in the parts of the brain that influence pleasure, memory, thought, concentration, sensory and time perception, and coordinated movement(5).

The short-term effects of marijuana can include problems with memory and learning; distorted perception; difficulty in thinking and problem solving; loss of coordination; and increased heart rate. Research findings for long-term marijuana use indicate some changes in the brain similar to those seen after long-term use of other major drugs of abuse. For example, cannabinoid (THC or synthetic forms of THC) withdrawal in chronically exposed animals leads to an increase in the activation of the stress-response system(6) and changes in the activity of nerve cells containing dopamine(7). Dopamine neurons are involved in the regulation of motivation and reward, and are directly or indirectly affected by all drugs of abuse.

One study has indicated that a user's risk of heart attack more than quadruples in the first hour after smoking marijuana(8). The researchers suggest that such an effect might occur from marijuana's effects on blood pressure and heart rate and reduced oxygen-carrying capacity of blood.

Marijuana use also has the potential to promote cancer of the lungs and other parts of the respiratory tract because it contains irritants and carcinogens(12, 13). In fact, marijuana smoke contains 50 to 70 percent more carcinogenic hydrocarbons than does tobacco smoke(14). It also produces high levels of an enzyme that converts certain hydrocarbons into their carcinogenic form-levels that may accelerate the changes that ultimately produce malignant cells(15). Marijuana users usually inhale more deeply and hold their breath longer than tobacco smokers do, which increases the lungs' exposure to carcinogenic smoke. These facts suggest that, puff for puff, smoking marijuana may increase the risk of cancer more than smoking tobacco.

Some of marijuana's adverse health effects may occur because THC impairs the immune system's ability to fight off infectious diseases and cancer. In laboratory experiments that exposed animal and human cells to THC or other marijuana ingredients, the normal disease-preventing reactions of many of the key types of immune cells were inhibited(16). In other studies, mice exposed to THC or related substances were more likely than unexposed mice to develop bacterial infections and tumors(17, 18).

Not only are you making yourself dumb, your killing yourself,... Good job!


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

DC_Cichlid said:


> The main active chemical in marijuana is THC (delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol). The membranes of certain nerve cells in the brain contain protein receptors that bind to THC. Once securely in place, THC kicks off a series of cellular reactions that ultimately lead to the high that users experience when they smoke marijuana.
> 
> Scientists have learned a great deal about how THC acts in the brain to produce its many effects. When someone smokes marijuana, THC rapidly passes from the lungs into the bloodstream, which carries the chemical to organs throughout the body, including the brain.
> 
> ...


wow you can copy and paste! AMAZING


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

If you smoke pot and then go on to harder drugs, blaming it on the pot your a very weak person IMO. I did pot for about a year when i was about 13, never got tempted to go onto anything harder and was able to quit the day i decided to.


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

marijuana is not bad. Only people who abuse it, thats where the problem is. People who use it to escape the stresses of life, looking for answers. They are the ones who f*ck it up for everybody else. "oh man, my life sucks, i need harder drugs"
[snapback]975494[/snapback]​[/quote]

You must have no idea then. Mariguana is just as bad as harder drugs. They all do damage to your brain, and body. Smoking 3 joints a day is like smoking 20-30 Cigarettes.

[snapback]976099[/snapback]​[/quote]

the sh*t i smoke is about equal to 30-40 easy (super sticky) and i do smoke a pack a day to


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Indeed, WEAK people get carried on to harder and stupider sh*t.
Hence the Phrase, ''Only The Strong Survive.''


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

FIRE UP !!!


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

> the sh*t i smoke is about equal to 30-40 easy (super sticky) and i do smoke a pack a day to


Good for you, would you like a cookie?


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Indeed, WEAK people get carried on to harder and stupider sh*t.
> Hence the Phrase, ''Only The Strong Survive.''
> [snapback]976875[/snapback]​


Wait untill a dealer or someone catches you out like what happened to my buddy. The dealer laced his weed with cocain, no hes addicted.

All because the dealer just wanted to make a couple more bucks.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

> wow you can copy and paste! AMAZING


I was posting facts.

Wow, you can type seven words that dont have anything to do with this thread.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

To each his own. To smoke or not to smoke is up to the person. People will smoke weed if they want or choose not to. No one makes a person try drugs. A person can simply say no. Parents can teach there childern to say no. Growing up I had a good friend wo would hang out with us. When we smoke weed, he would say no. No more how hard some of the guys tried to get him to smoke. He would say no.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

any of u guys who are against weed drink at all?


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

outlook8 said:


> any of u guys who are against weed drink at all?
> [snapback]976903[/snapback]​


im not against weed, but im not for it either.If someone wants to do it its up to them but im not going to do it anymore, but i deffinatly drink!!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I have never smoked weed.... well I have never had alcohol either... i dont think i missed out on anything...


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

DC_Cichlid said:


> Wait untill a dealer or someone catches you out like what happened to my buddy. The dealer laced his weed with cocain, no hes addicted.
> 
> All because the dealer just wanted to make a couple more bucks.
> [snapback]976887[/snapback]​


It's your friend's own fault. I never allowed a dealer or someone I didnt know roll up a joint for me. Besides you can taste the difference in the first hit. Your friend is addicted because he like's the effect of drugs. It his own fault, plain and simple. All you can do is help him get into rehab. A person can quit after the first hit. It's people fault for thinking they can smoke, do harder drugs for years and think that they can quit whenever they want. The body dosent work that way.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I have never smoked weed.... well I have never had alcohol either... i dont think i missed out on anything...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sure didn't.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I have never smoked weed.... well I have never had alcohol either... i dont think i missed out on anything...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, yes you did.. and until you get high and drunk, you won't know what you're missing


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> DC_Cichlid said:
> 
> 
> > Wait untill a dealer or someone catches you out like what happened to my buddy. The dealer laced his weed with cocain, no hes addicted.
> ...


But considering he knew nothing about drugs, he was tricked into using it. Not knowing one day he was smoking laced marijuana.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't really smoke weed anymore.. well every once in a while, but those were some good years when I did ..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

oh man, i thot you were joking...









Its too late for me to start... im too old...


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> I don't really smoke weed anymore.. well every once in a while, but those were some good years when I did ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why dont you smoke as much?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

DC_Cichlid said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > I don't really smoke weed anymore.. well every once in a while, but those were some good years when I did ..
> ...


I dunno, I guess I grew out of it or something, just don't really enjoy it anymore

Still like to drink though, socially of course


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> oh man, i thot you were joking...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You thought I was jokin ? What kind of a joke is that ?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

thot it was Sarcasm... Dooh...


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> DC_Cichlid said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


It seems most people grow out of it after school years,... maybe because it was the "cool" thing to do?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

DC_Cichlid said:


> But considering he knew nothing about drugs, he was tricked into using it. Not knowing one day he was smoking laced marijuana.
> [snapback]976921[/snapback]​


I hope he dosent use that as an exuse to smoke and do drugs. He still knew he was smoking weed.

Those are my 2 cents


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

DC_Cichlid said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > DC_Cichlid said:
> ...


well I know some people who still do it in their 40's and beyond. For me, personally, it was a gradual decrease of enjoyment to the point where it wasn't fun anymore


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Well it is wrong to supply it because in essence she is a drug dealer but if she wants to use it that would be fine. More deaths are from alcohol while driving and it is legal.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I thot weed and alcohol had the same effect on you if you were driving...


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

pcrose said:


> Well it is wrong to supply it because in essence she is a drug dealer but if she wants to use it that would be fine. More deaths are from alcohol while driving and it is legal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


technically its not legal to drink and drive


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

pcrose said:


> Well it is wrong to supply it because in essence she is a drug dealer but if she wants to use it that would be fine. More deaths are from alcohol while driving and it is legal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More deaths are caused by driving alone, and its legal. Whats your point, many things are legal that cause death.

Drugs are illegal for a point.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

It is in the us if it is alcohol drinking and driving if you want to be technical can mean coffee or pop while driving. The world is full of smartasses. Different effects on different people and drunkness is a lil more harsh in my opinion but I can't say for sure cuz I have never driven drunk.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

DC_Cichlid said:


> sadboy1981 said:
> 
> 
> > DC_Cichlid said:
> ...


it's his own fault, not the dealers...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

:rock:


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

outlook8 said:


> DC_Cichlid said:
> 
> 
> > sadboy1981 said:
> ...


Explain?


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

pcrose said:


> It is in the us if it is alcohol drinking and driving if you want to be technical can mean coffee or pop while driving. The world is full of smartasses. Different effects on different people and drunkness is a lil more harsh in my opinion but I can't say for sure cuz I have never driven drunk.
> [snapback]976969[/snapback]​


Are you drunk, what are you talking about?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

they are illegal so people would do them more to rebel, some should be illegal due to the effects such as x, or meth yet oregon is one of the highest states for methies sadly. I get tired of reading it in the paper. It is simple scan the licensces or id cards when purchasing cold medicine . As thrift way makes you take up a card to buy cold medicine and they decipher wether to give it to you.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Are you drunk, what are you talking about?
[snapback]976979[/snapback]​[/quote]
no are you do you know what you are talking about, ever smoked the green? my friends drive stoned all the time and I have been in cars with drunk drivers. Do you live under a rock?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Are you drunk, what are you talking about?
[snapback]976979[/snapback]​[/quote]
no are you do you know what you are talking about, ever smoked the green? my friends drive stoned all the time and I have been in cars with drunk drivers. Do you live under a rock?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Are you drunk, what are you talking about?
[snapback]976979[/snapback]​[/quote]
no are you do you know what you are talking about, ever smoked the green? my friends drive stoned all the time and I have been in cars with drunk drivers. Do you live under a rock?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

hmm didn't know the board did that now stupid computer


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Click "Add Reply" ONCE!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I am sorry I come here like once a month and I have been coming here longer than you so exscuse me for not knowing the board changed yet again. Hmm and people wonder why some don't want to come back becuase everyone's a critic and they think they know it all. I could say typical male perspective, they know everything.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> > Well it is wrong to supply it because in essence she is a drug dealer but if she wants to use it that would be fine. More deaths are from alcohol while driving and it is legal.
> ...


pcrose, you said yourself that more deaths are caused by drinking and driving, and that it is LEGAL.

To a certain % of alcohol in a humans body you are right. But most accidents are caused because a person decided to drive home drunk, and was OVER the legal % limit.

An easy way to not drink and drive is to take a taxi to where ever you are going, this way you need to take a taxi home, and will not drive drunk.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

DC_Cichlid said:


> outlook8 said:
> 
> 
> > DC_Cichlid said:
> ...


how is it not his fault?? he's taking drugs without considering the consequences...even if the dealer laced his pot, its still his own fault for finding a dickhead dealer who is obviously not his friend...


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

pcrose said:


> It is in the us if it is alcohol drinking and driving if you want to be technical can mean coffee or pop while driving. The world is full of smartasses. Different effects on different people and drunkness is a lil more harsh in my opinion but I can't say for sure cuz I have never driven drunk.
> [snapback]976969[/snapback]​


I dont understand, are you saying that its legal to get drunk and then drive in the US?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

That's all you needed to say in the first place you are absolutely right. Someone asked if smoking had the same effect as drinking, I said I wouldn't know because I don't drive drunk or stoned. Alcohol is legal and pot isn't and pot isn't very harmful it is only a gateway drug depending on who you get it from because they end up selling more than pot and talk one into trying something else. Case in point I stopped drinking and doing pot but I think that pot isn't very bad. It shouldn't be given out when it is for medicinal use in the first place because it does help those who need it hence why they have the medicinal card. Sometimes I don't make sense but as long as I know what I am talking about it is all good.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

outlook8 said:


> DC_Cichlid said:
> 
> 
> > outlook8 said:
> ...


Im sure he knew the consequences, just didn't think it would happen. To a certain point it is his fault, yes.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Wow. You guys suck. You managed to ruin a thread about a 66 year old pothead.

*A 66 year old pothead.* And you ruined it....


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

pcrose said:


> That's all you needed to say in the first place you are absolutely right. Someone asked if smoking had the same effect as drinking, I said I wouldn't know because I don't drive drunk or stoned. Alcohol is legal and pot isn't and pot isn't very harmful it is only a gateway drug depending on who you get it from because they end up selling more than pot and talk one into trying something else. Case in point I stopped drinking and doing pot but I think that pot isn't very bad. It shouldn't be given out when it is for medicinal use in the first place because it does help those who need it hence why they have the medicinal card. Sometimes I don't make sense but as long as I know what I am talking about it is all good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alcohol is less harmfull then any street drug. It does not have massive amounts of chemicals in it that are very harmfull to the human body, unlike drugs. (Prescribed drugs dont count) Marijuana is included and very harmfull in some cases.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Wow. You guys suck. You managed to ruin a thread about a 66 year old pothead.
> 
> *A 66 year old pothead.* And you ruined it....
> [snapback]977002[/snapback]​


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

DC_Cichlid said:


> lolz teh copy and paste to looks teh smrty man, rooflez
> 
> Not only are you making yourself dumb, your killing yourself,... Good job!
> 
> ...


Hey nice source of information there, I sincerly hope that wasn't your attempt at backing up your statement that it causes brain damage because there is no mention of it whatsoever in that article other than chronically exposed ANIMALS, which is quite a far step from saying it happens in people. If the same things happened in animals as people we'd have cured AIDS, Altzheimer's and Cancer several times over by now. While I doubt you'd post such a thing to be misleading (considering it's not even your own words) I think you posted it because you probably don't even understand the article other than what a summary explained for you. So hey, I may be making myself "dumber" (as you put it), but apparently I've got quite a bit of room to spare before dropping to your level and I take alot of comfort in that









But hey, if you think it's such a great informational article, I'll take a little tidbit that you somehow forgot to include when you were copy and pasting. It may come as a surprise to you, but you're not the only person with access to the drug and alcohol resource center. Anyway, here's the little piece you somehow glossed over



> More recently, the same researchers showed that the ability of a group of long-term heavy marijuana users to recall words from a list remained impaired for a week after quitting, but *returned to normal within 4 weeks.*


For your personal edification, there is no such thing as temporary brain damage, making your statement wildly innacurate and rather making you look bad considering your own source article contradicts your own argument. But don't feel too bad, I don't see any sources listed for that particular article nor any links to the studies from where it's information was taken, so it's not what I would call credible anyway. All the article really does is show you don't know how to read or back up a proper argument, without sources the information holds very little weight since I can just as easily say



> Marijuana will make your dick grow an extra 4 inches and cause it to shoot lazer beams at passing russian fighter jets (7)


without having to back my arguments up with sources.

But on a note of personal advice to you, here's a helpful tidbit of advice you should consider, it's just three words that could really improve the quality of the crap you're spewing.

Read

Comprehend

Post

If you first *read* what someone says or even your own articles for that matter, and *comprehend* the discussion taking place before you *post* you'll save yourself the embarassment of looking stupid. Like instances such as these.

But hey, I'm the dumb one


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

i used to not give a sh*t about weed, but i've seen too many mistakes, accidents and ive seen people get extremely dependant on it.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

DC_Cichlid said:


> Alcohol is less harmfull then any street drug... Marijuana is included and very harmfull in some cases.
> [snapback]977004[/snapback]​


You have no idea what you're talking about if you think alcohol is less harmful than marijuana. Would you like to retract that statement or should I go right ahead and embarass you?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> DC_Cichlid said:
> 
> 
> > Alcohol is less harmfull then any street drug... Marijuana is included and very harmfull in some cases.
> ...


they both can do the same amount of damage in diffrent ways, pending on the addict and how much they abuse it.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> DC_Cichlid said:
> 
> 
> > lolz teh copy and paste to looks teh smrty man, rooflez
> ...












ownage to the 10th degree :laugh:

edit: holy sh*t 5000 posts !!!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Liquid said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > DC_Cichlid said:
> ...


Even if I were to concede that marijuana does a significant amount of brain damage (which I don't, and yes I do wholeheartedly agree that the short term effects are quite real and can be an issue in people who smoke too much) alcohol does massive amounts of damage to your brain. Alcohol actually does more damage to your brain than cocaine does (in the absence of an overdose) and that's somewhat significant.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

> Hey nice source of information there, I sincerly hope that wasn't your attempt at backing up your statement that it causes brain damage because there is no mention of it whatsoever in that article other than chronically exposed ANIMALS


But hey, I'm the dumb one :laugh:

You proved yourself..

Re read the article.



> Scientists have learned a great deal about how THC acts in the brain to produce its many effects. When someone smokes marijuana, THC rapidly passes from the lungs into the bloodstream, which carries the chemical to organs throughout the body, *including the brain*.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Im done.

Theres no point in this going on.

Keep on smoking man...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Just to back up the alcohol comment,



> Structural damage to the brain resulting from chronic alcohol abuse can be observed in different ways:
> 
> * Results of autopsy show that patients with a history of chronic alcohol abuse have smaller, less massive, and more shrunken brains than nonalcoholic adults of the same age and gender.1
> * The findings of brain imaging techniques, such as CT scans consistently show an association between heavy drinking and physical brain damage, even in the absence of chronic liver disease or dementia.
> ...


And take note of this Cichlid, this is how you back up an article, see those little numbers? They should correspond to something like



> 1. Rosenbloom, M. etal. Alcohol Health Research World., 19, 266-272, 1995
> 
> 2. Pfefferbaum, A. etal. Alcohol Clinical and Experimental Research, 21, 521-529, 1997
> 
> ...


that


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

*66* year old *pothead*. That's all I have to say.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

DC_Cichlid said:


> > Hey nice source of information there, I sincerly hope that wasn't your attempt at backing up your statement that it causes brain damage because there is no mention of it whatsoever in that article other than chronically exposed ANIMALS
> 
> 
> But hey, I'm the dumb one :laugh:
> ...


Yes, and once again you've proved my point about reading and comprehending before posting. You just highlighted that THC enters the brain when marijuana is smoked, which isn't surprising considering it gets you high. And the way in which that means it damages your brain would be what? Do hormones in your body also cause brain damage because those also get carried to "organs throughout the body, *including the brain*"?


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

I know what they correspond to.

Why does that matter, I already told you that i copyed and pasted it. You seem to think that i think i made the article up myself, after telling you i did not.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> DC_Cichlid said:
> 
> 
> > > Hey nice source of information there, I sincerly hope that wasn't your attempt at backing up your statement that it causes brain damage because there is no mention of it whatsoever in that article other than chronically exposed ANIMALS
> ...


The Chemicals in the drug(marijuana) will damage your body/brain. This has already been proved.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

everybody needs to learn how to take a joke. Cause that is obviously what CK was going for. chill out


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

DC_Cichlid said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > DC_Cichlid said:
> ...


No you're missing the point. Saying it enters the brain after you smoke marijuana does not indicate that it damages the brain. As I stated, a huge number of substances enter our brains, including caffeine, hormones, aspirin and whatever else and to say that the act of something entering the brain means it damages the brain is ridiculous.

I asked you HOW the fact that it enters the brain means that it causes brain damage and you responded with "smoking marijuana" which doesn't exactly make sense... at all.

EDIT: You've now changed your post to "The Chemicals in the drug(marijuana) will damage your body/brain. This has already been proved" and I'm asking you for this proof. Without backing up your argument, it is worthless.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Liquid said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


alcohol is definatly a disease, and can do an extreme amount of damage if abused, ive watch an alcoholic go from being healthy to being hospitalised then finally dieing within a six month period but this is from decades of extreme abuse. then you have people that drink socially and do not need to get fubared everyday that end up never having any physical problems.. ive known people that abused coke to the extremes for years not to have a single problem with thier health (besides loose everything that mattered to them) but then have heard cases of someone having a heart attack or oding thier first time trying it.. i also know people that smoke maybe a joint at the end of the day who dont need anymore and are fine by that, but then i know alot more who need to smoke all day everyday, and do not know how to act right unless they do, thier all drugs and can be gateways to more dangerous drugs and can be just as damageing as the next if abused.

but pot can be just as addictive as alcohol or coke, start out only needing a small joint for a little buz, end up needing an ounce a day just to keep up with the habit.

friend of mine had to quit recently because of probation, and ever since hes taken his last pull hes been a complete asshole and has admitted himself that hes feening..hell get over it and will be better off for it. hopefully he stays off it.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> DC_Cichlid said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


Yes, i totaly misread that.

Like i said, the chemicals in the drug do the damage.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Liquid said:


> alcohol is definatly a disease, and can do an extreme amount of damage if abused, ive watch an alcoholic go from being healthy to being hospitalised then finally dieing within a six month period but this is from decades of extreme abuse. then you have people that drink socially and do not need to get fubared everyday that end up never having any physical problems.. ive known people that abused coke to the extremes for years not to have a single problem with thier health (besides loose everything that mattered to them) but then have heard cases of someone having a heart attack or oding thier first time trying it.. i also know people that smoke maybe a joint at the end of the day who dont need anymore and are fine by that, but then i know alot more who need to smoke all day everyday, and do not know how to act right unless they do, thier all drugs and can be gateways to more dangerous drugs and can be just as damageing as the next if abused.
> 
> but pot can be just as addictive as alcohol or coke, start out only needing a small joint for a little buz, end up needing an ounce a day just to keep up with the habit.
> 
> ...


No doubt and I'm glad you didn't take my post to mean "cocaine is ok and not bad for you" because I was worried someone would. Nonetheless if you take any mood altering substance chronically over a long time you will get used to the effects of that substance being your "normal reality". It doesn't mean it causes brain damage, it just means you've gotten so used to being high that not being high is difficult to cope with. I fully agree that this is an issue that people overlook and it's why I don't smoke weed everyday, but it's not a permanent situation either, and nor is it a reason people should "absolutely not smoke weed because it's bad for you", but if you were to say smoking all the time can be bad for you, I would agree. If someone were to say "weed can be bad for you short term if your chronically abuse it" then I would wholeheartedly agree. People don't think what kind of issues are involved if you smoke all day everyday and it's nothing permanent but there will definately be an adjustment if you stop.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

DC_Cichlid said:


> Like i said, the chemicals in the drug do the damage.
> [snapback]977047[/snapback]​


You need to *Prove this and back up your argument with a medical study showing this* otherwise it is just the same as my afformentioned lazer shooting penis statement.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> DC_Cichlid said:
> 
> 
> > Like i said, the chemicals in the drug do the damage.
> ...


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> DC_Cichlid said:
> 
> 
> > Like i said, the chemicals in the drug do the damage.
> ...


Back up your information aswell.

WE are both not scientists, for all we both think we know, could be speaking BS.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

DC_Cichlid said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > DC_Cichlid said:
> ...


im far from a doctor and also too dam lazy to do the research but i think just like any other drug find out how and what causes the euphoria you get with smokeing weed and you will find out what kind of and how much damage it is doing short and long term.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

I have heard alot of stories about Marijuana, cocain, Etc from my uncle, who is a Doctor. He has told me the effects of drugs, why they are usefull, and why you should not use them.

But anyways this thread is over, think what you think, ill do the same.

Go smoke your joint, hope you have fun doing so.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

DC_Cichlid said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > DC_Cichlid said:
> ...


Although the burden of proof usually rests on someone trying to prove an effect, not the lack of an effect, I'll indulge you.



> Source:
> 
> University Of California - San Diego
> Date:
> ...


Thanks


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Yes, so the drug causes you to not learn as much. Im sure it does much more than that.. from what ive been told. But im not gonna become a doctor or scientist myself just to find out, and maybe prove a point.

You said something about me cutting and pasting articals, because i couldn't prove myself,... arn't you doing the same?


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

crazyklown89 said:


> Wow. You guys suck. You managed to ruin a thread about a 66 year old pothead.
> 
> *A 66 year old pothead.* And you ruined it....
> [snapback]977002[/snapback]​


i think the grandmother using weed in her food is pretty cool, i was just wondering if my gandma does it becasue i always LOVED her food. and i alsways wanted to come over and i had to smoke a newport after it. it makes me think???

and to the two that are bickering.

weed is a drug, illegal, has effects on your body and mind
alcohol is a drug, it is legal, has effects on your body and mind
coffee is a drug legal and has effect on your body and mind

that is the truth, stopping editing and all that bullshit but i have to say yet again this thread proves that piranhas are better then cichlids because El Twitcho is kicking your ass boy. i suggest remaining quiet.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

joefish219 said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. You guys suck. You managed to ruin a thread about a 66 year old pothead.
> ...


uhhhhh, ok?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

DC_Cichlid said:


> Yes, so the drug causes you to not learn as much. Im sure it does much more than that.. from what ive been told. But im not gonna become a doctor or scientist myself just to find out, and maybe prove a point.
> 
> You said something about me cutting and pasting articals, because i couldn't prove myself,... arn't you doing the same?
> [snapback]977101[/snapback]​


You asked for me to back up my argument. I posted an article to back it up. If that's where you're going to take this discussion I think that about wraps it up.



joefish219 said:


> this thread proves that piranhas are better then cichlids
> [snapback]977109[/snapback]​


Hah


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Piranhas are Tetras, however,... Cichlids are Cichlids!

Piranhas are not agressive in thier natural habitat.... oh whats that... Cichlids are?


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Lets not go compairing things again.

We all know cichlids are better, who wants a ugly tetra.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I can't believe you actually want to do a piranha versus cichlid debate, that's inevitably the worst discussion possible.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

It has already happened.

Not on this thread, but another.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

So that 66 year old woman hooking up all her elderly friends with weed is awesome eh?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

DC_Cichlid said:


> Yes, so the drug causes you to not learn as much. Im sure it does much more than that.. from what ive been told. But im not gonna become a doctor or scientist myself just to find out, and maybe prove a point.
> 
> You said something about me cutting and pasting articals, because i couldn't prove myself,... arn't you doing the same?
> [snapback]977101[/snapback]​


*READ!*

He gave you the fuckin source for his article you provided NOTHING. Fuckin sh*t, it's not that he thinks you wrote it but how credible is the source?


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> I can't believe you actually want to do a piranha versus cichlid debate, that's inevitably the worst discussion possible.
> [snapback]977127[/snapback]​


BEWARE SALLY, YOU HAVE PISSED HIM OFF. YOU IS GOING TO SMACK YOU AGAIN.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

This is a better site than his.

http://www.nida.nih.gov/Infofax/marijuana.html


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> So that 66 year old woman hooking up all her elderly friends with weed is awesome eh?
> [snapback]977133[/snapback]​


yeah that is pretty cool. Grandma are suppose to have easter money not the munchie and magical brownies.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

DC_Cichlid said:


> Piranhas are Tetras, however,... Cichlids are Cichlids!
> 
> Piranhas are not agressive in thier natural habitat.... oh whats that... Cichlids are?
> [snapback]977120[/snapback]​










that was the same thing my niebor said right before my red ripped half of his oscars face off....btw he asked for it, kept talking sh*t about how my reds were pussies (they were young at the time) and his oscar was such a badass..so we made a bet and i dropped a red in his tank. oscar rushed him twice, finally got to close to my reds face then blam







happened very quick........ i didnt have my caribes then but if i would have dropped one of my caribes in there, his oscar wouldnt have had the chance to rush


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> DC_Cichlid said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, so the drug causes you to not learn as much. Im sure it does much more than that.. from what ive been told. But im not gonna become a doctor or scientist myself just to find out, and maybe prove a point.
> ...


You got the source you wanted... you must be happy now. Did it really matter?


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Liquid said:


> DC_Cichlid said:
> 
> 
> > Piranhas are Tetras, however,... Cichlids are Cichlids!
> ...


An Oscar is not an agressive cichlid.

Try a dovii, or how about Peacock Bass??

Your piranha will have no chance.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

DC_Cichlid said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > DC_Cichlid said:
> ...


I don't care anymore now.

How people can ruin a thread about an elderly pothead is beyond me but you have accomplished just that. I hope all of you fall in a ditch and get a really bad scrape.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

DC_Cichlid said:


> Liquid said:
> 
> 
> > DC_Cichlid said:
> ...


:laugh: id put either of these two against any of them


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Dude, a Rhom is not agressive! Only when in a tank with another species.

Ill put it up to this cichlid anyday....


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

DC_Cichlid said:


> Dude, a Rhom is not agressive! Only when in a tank with another species.
> 
> Ill put it up to this cichlid anyday....
> 
> ...


well in the wild is a whole diffrent story, against a caribe nore a vinny would it be one on one







piranhas still win hands down


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

As Peacock would say...

Cichla For Life!

Yeh, almost...









Considering a peacock bass would eat your lil tetra.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

DC_Cichlid said:


> This is a better site than his.
> 
> http://www.nida.nih.gov/Infofax/marijuana.html
> [snapback]977138[/snapback]​


Holy god, you're an idiot. You just posted the exact same article from a different website. You're now the sole occupant of my ignore list because you're hopeless. Not even Fido is so incomprehensibly dimwitted.

How about instead of "cichla for life" you ammend it to "cichla for the very short life my cichlids will endure in my 29 gallon which is too small to even house one of those fish let alone three of them". But whatever, I digress.

Thanks for the laughs


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i got a big fuking snake man


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> DC_Cichlid said:
> 
> 
> > This is a better site than his.
> ...


Take a joke idiot. I know the site was has the same information, it was a joke.

Get over yourself.


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

ive enver seen any retard or man sitting homless on the street with rags for clothes begging for money because of marijuana..ive also never seen a directly linked lung cancer or any disease of that sort that was totally caused by marijuana..why dont u get some new information besides research done in the 1970's on monkeys







u know why they want u 2 think marijuanas as bad as ciggeretes?? cuz they make f*cking money off them thats why thats why half this countries alcoholics and tabacco addicts..go smoke your ciggerets and kill yourself like a dumb ass beleiving everything on the news just like you believe all the bullshit were fed about iraq! way more soldiers died..we killed woman and children with bombs and tanks..this country is the best liars in the entire world! wake up man and stop believing everything you here..be your own judge..be a leader not some sheep ass follower like all these other fools walking around like everythings great while were paying all this money for gas and all oil products when we stole tons of it from iraq..were all being scammed..go to a country like amsterdam and youll see wut i mean wuts going on right now is a scam and alot of lying and itll take people to wake up to realise wuts happening


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

FLsunshine said:


> ive enver seen any retard or man sitting homless on the street with rags for clothes begging for money because of marijuana..ive also never seen a directly linked lung cancer or any disease of that sort that was totally caused by marijuana..why dont u get some new information besides research done in the 1970's on monkeys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

I just found out, Marijuana causes blindness.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

half these people bitching have never smoked weed, and have no room to bitch about it. Have no room to talk until u tryed it first hand. U guys read that bad things about weed. Its not that bad to do like once a month.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

piranhadude said:


> half these people bitching have never smoked weed, and have no room to bitch about it. Have no room to talk until u tryed it first hand. U guys read that bad things about weed. Its not that bad to do like once a month.
> [snapback]977374[/snapback]​


its not the bad to take a shot of heroin once a month either


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> piranhadude said:
> 
> 
> > half these people bitching have never smoked weed, and have no room to bitch about it. Have no room to talk until u tryed it first hand. U guys read that bad things about weed. Its not that bad to do like once a month.
> ...


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

ok think of this man theirs guys that own coffe shops in amsterdam that ahve been smoking weed over 30 years or so..wheres their lung cancer?? wheres their disease?? now ask a smoker of ciggeretes whos been smoking like a pack a day for 30 years theyre all on regulators with a damn hole in their throat and voice boxes to talk for them show me man some proof and ill believe it especially if its a european study but to believe our country man u guys gotta be crazy..my countries the reason im on jim beam right now instead of maybe a joint of good marijuana


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

its not the bad to take a shot of heroin once a month either
[snapback]977381[/snapback]​[/quote]

heroin casuses overdoses and has many cases of brain damage and reports of serious injury! show me marijuanas supposed deaths and injurys


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

well i dont think that smoking weed is healthy in the least bit, it will cause complications if you want

to believe it or not,


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

FLsunshine said:


> its not the bad to take a shot of heroin once a month either
> [snapback]977381[/snapback]​


heroin casuses overdoses and has many cases of brain damage and reports of serious injury! show me marijuanas supposed deaths and injurys
[snapback]977396[/snapback]​[/quote]

i sure it has killed someone some how. and dont go thinkin im mister fukn straight edge, i used to love

dope, didnt care what it is weed or what ever i did a few drugs but now i cant do sh*t because ive just

been diagnosed with sever asthma, i just think that if you smoke weed dont go thinking your going to live

a perfectly healthy life cause your probably not


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

i know ur not mister straight edge in fact i like ur opinons and think ur a cool guy im just saying im gunna keep on smoking weed..it calms me down it keeps me off alcohol and pills and all that crazy sh*t my other friends do..its kinda like my anti drug lol and ive been to amsterdam twice in fact and had the time of my life and didnt drink anything..it was refreshing because in the us when i cant get weed i get on drinking binges which i know for a fact can kill you


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

FLsunshine said:


> i know ur not mister straight edge in fact i like ur opinons and think ur a cool guy im just saying im gunna keep on smoking weed..it calms me down it keeps me off alcohol and pills and all that crazy sh*t my other friends do..its kinda like my anti drug lol and ive been to amsterdam twice in fact and had the time of my life and didnt drink anything..it was refreshing because in the us when i cant get weed i get on drinking binges which i know for a fact can kill you
> [snapback]977415[/snapback]​


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

i must be dumb but what is binges?


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Binge drinking is consumming large amounts of alcohol at 1 time,.. and it may lead to alcohol poisoning.


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

it manes having 7 or 8 jack daniels sjhots with a beer or two at 19 years old


----------



## mattd46612 (Mar 8, 2005)

It means that 95% of the college population is binge drinking alcoholics. Been through enough alcohol info classes and counseling to realize that they have a "alcoholic" title for every one that touches a beer. OH YOU GOT DRINK LAST YEAR!! Your a "once a year binge drinking alcoholic" and you need help.


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

if weed was lega;l their wouldnt be this sh*t!


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

DC_Cichlid said:


> I just found out, Marijuana causes blindness.
> [snapback]977373[/snapback]​


so does masturbation whered u find this ww.christian.com


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

FLsunshine said:


> DC_Cichlid said:
> 
> 
> > I just found out, Marijuana causes blindness.
> ...


www.iwaskidding.com


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

DC_Cichlid said:


> Binge drinking is consumming large amounts of alcohol at 1 time,.. and it may lead to alcohol poisoning.
> [snapback]977476[/snapback]​











That happens to lightweights who deserve what they get!



FLsunshine said:


> it manes having 7 or 8 jack daniels sjhots with a beer or two at 19 years old
> [snapback]977512[/snapback]​


What? Thats enough for a Buzz!
I used to drink a bottle of jack in a day when I was un-umployed and had my own pad and had cash.
Id start at 4 AM!!!
These days, Ive laid of the Jack, a little, but tonight I got a Bottle, and I will be DURNK ON P-FURY!!!
But 8 shots and 2 beers? Thats Candy talk right there Jr.









Yorkie, this guy wont make it in the pub :rasp: 
Sit in the Corner with K Fizzle!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> DC_Cichlid said:
> 
> 
> > Binge drinking is consumming large amounts of alcohol at 1 time,.. and it may lead to alcohol poisoning.
> ...

















you have offended Gordeez and shall suffer the wrath of his Drunk Boxing Kung Fu


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I love pot. I smoke it and grow it. From my knowledge no one has ever died from smoking pot, unlike cigs where thousands of people die everyday. There are no chemicals in POT that are addictive. Pot is naturally grow from the earth...cigs contain TAR and RAT POISON. How can some people even try to relate the 2? Nearly 80% of the people who grew up in the 70's and 80's in the USA tried and continued to smoke pot.... They don't look like they turned out so bad.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> DC_Cichlid said:
> 
> 
> > Binge drinking is consumming large amounts of alcohol at 1 time,.. and it may lead to alcohol poisoning.
> ...


Have to agree with him on this one. Drinking binges arent that bad, except for the probable brain and liver damage. But hey, im in college so Im going to enjoy it.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Liquid said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > DC_Cichlid said:
> ...











Shall wait till the Headache is gone, then I will display my talent



mori0174 said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > DC_Cichlid said:
> ...


Heck Yes Drinking Binges are awesome!
Heck No to anyone who differs that Statement!


----------

